# Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com



## webwatcher (17 November 2009)

Neue Abzockfalle der-adventskalender.com - Augsblog - Augsburger Allgemeine Community


> Sie sind vergangenes Jahr nicht auf die Abofalle mein-adventskalender.net im Internet hereingefallen? Dann habe ich gute Nachrichten für Sie.
> 
> Auch 2009 stellen Abzocker nämlich wieder rechtzeitig zur Weihnachtszeit eine Abofalle im Internet für Sie bereit. Diesmal heißt die Adresse
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzenfloh (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Hallo, bin noch bischen unbeholfen in solchen Foren.
Sachade das ich das hier alles erst gefunden habe, als ich jetzt am 7.12. darauf reingefallen bin. Auch die dazugehörigen Verhaltensregeln, also habe ich auch noch mehrmals geantwortet, wiederufen und Musterbriefchen geschickt. Immer mit dem selben Ergebnis - ich habe kein wiederufsrecht und werde bald Post bekommen. Das was ich darüber gefunden habe gilt das dieses Jahr auch noch oder haben die Gauner schon irgendwie ein Schlupfloch gefunden? Kann ich die Sache also aussitzen (bis auf den ger. Bescheid)? Hoffe eure Nutzungsbedingungen Kapitel weitere Infos gilt noch. Auch wenn ihr das schon 1000 mal durchgekaut habt - jedes Opfer ist wohl einmalig und braucht irgendein Balsam für die Seele.


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Das Widerrufsrecht wird nicht von bandenorganisierten Einschüchterungsfallenbetreibern "verliehen", sondern ist geltendes Recht (geändert zum 4.8.09):

heise online - Neue Widerrufsbelehrung: Online-Anbieter müssen handeln


> Ziel der neuen Formulierung ist ganz klar der Schutz der Verbraucher, denn den "Beginn" der Ausführung nimmt er nicht unbedingt wahr, die vollständige Erfüllung durch beide Vertragspartner aber schon. Wichtig ist ebenfalls, dass der Vertrag auch durch den Kunden vollständig erfüllt worden sein muss. Das ist erst dann der Fall, wenn der Kunde seiner Zahlungsverpflichtung beispielsweise vollständig nachgekommen ist.


Zu gut deutsch: Mahnbedrohte können widerrufen (wenn die Belehrung zum Widerrufsrecht unzureichend ist), solange sie nicht bezahlt haben. Sie wären schön blöd, wenn sie Letzeres täten.


----------



## Katzenfloh (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Wenn Ihr manchmal denkt dümmer gehts nimmer hier ein Beispiel von mir und darum ist mir auch irgendwie mulmig. Habe als ich das mit dem Preis von 96€ gelesen habe sofort wiederufen. Als die mir schrieben das ich darauf kein Recht habe, habe ich nochmal geantwortet, habe allerdings die Mail benutzt die die mir zum erstenmal schickten. Darin steht nun meine Mailadresse und das PW was die mir gegeben haben. Leider war´s schon zu spät als ich diesen meinen Fehler bemerkte muß ich mich da jetzt etwa einloggen und das PW ändern, oder gleich die ganze Mailadresse? 
Da paßt wohl der Ausspruch:"Wen du nicht mit Können beeindrucken kannst, den verwirre mit Schwachsinn."
die Adresse lautet übrigens von denen
NOM New Online Media Ltd.
The Picasso Building
Caldervale Road
Wakefield WF1 5PF
United Kingdom / Großbritannien


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Brieffreundschaften mit Mailrespondern sind sinnlos. Man könnte besser der Spülschüssel die Relativitätstheorie erklären wollen.


----------



## Katzenfloh (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Wie lange dauert es durchschnittlich eigentlich bis die erste Rechnung kommt? Und suchen die vielleicht auch nach anderen Sachen mit denen die Geld aus den Leuten pressen könnten? - gruslige Vorstellung, aber nachdem soviele Jahre mir noch nie so was passiert ist häufen sich jetzt die Wahnvorstellungen, und mir wird bewußt das es schon fast ein Wunder ist das es mir nicht schon eher passiert ist. 
Habe inzwischen so viel darüber gelesen in diversen Foren, Bundesnetzagentur, Verbraucherschutz, You Tube... mir schwirrt der Kopf, aber die Unsicherheit bleibt, also abwarten und Kaffee trinken bzw Tee. Zur Zeit währe Magentee eher angebracht, oder was gegen Durchfall.:smile:


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*



Katzenfloh schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es durchschnittlich eigentlich bis die erste Rechnung kommt?



Schwer vorauszusagen, meistens aber nicht länger als einige Wochen.



Katzenfloh schrieb:


> Und suchen die vielleicht auch nach anderen Sachen mit denen die Geld aus den Leuten pressen könnten?



Welche sollten das denn sein? :roll:

Solange Du Dich nicht einschüchtern lässt, kannst du Dein Geld behalten. Es gibt für die Klabautermänner keine praktikable Möglichkeit, ohne Dein Mitwirken an Dein Geld zu kommen.



Katzenfloh schrieb:


> - gruslige Vorstellung, aber nachdem soviele Jahre mir noch nie so was passiert ist häufen sich jetzt die Wahnvorstellungen, und mir wird bewußt das es schon fast ein Wunder ist das es mir nicht schon eher passiert ist.



Die Angst machst Du Dir zu 99 % selbst. Es gibt keinen Grund, Dich da reinzusteigern. Wenn nebenan hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann kriegt der auch kein Leberwurstbrötchen von Dir. Und Du musst Dich dafür auch nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## Katzenfloh (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

_[Vollzitat fremder Texte ohne Sinngehalt entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

@ Katzenfloh

Die inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Inhalt von Mahndrohschreiben oder Geschäftsbedingungen von Einschüchterungsfallen ist völlig überflüssig. Der Link in meiner Signatur beantwortet ALLE FRAGEN, die von Bedeutung sind.


----------



## Katzenfloh (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Danke, habe mir alles durchgelesen, aber wer sowieso schon von Naturaus ängstlich ist braucht eben bischen mehr. Habe den Wink mit dem berümten Pfahl verstanden und konnte förmlich sehen wie ihr am anderen Ende mit den Augen rollt.
Aber Danke für Eure Arbeit hier, meine Anerkennung habt ihr, denn so was sollte auch mal ausgesprochen werden. Die vielen Stunden Arbeit die ihr hier schon reingesteckt habt -Hut ab.
Hoffe das ihr mich bei der nächsten Panikattake nicht wieder am Hals habt. Wahrscheinlich komme ich dann besser wenn ich meinen Arzt oder Apotheker frage.
Wo finde ich eigentlich (ohne stundenlanges suchen und evt. auf den nächsten reinfallen) Programme zum Schutz vor solchen Strolchen?


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*



Katzenfloh schrieb:


> Wo finde ich eigentlich (ohne stundenlanges suchen und evt. auf den nächsten reinfallen) Programme zum Schutz vor solchen Strolchen?


Es gibt Warnprogramme.  Sicherer ist es den gesunden Menschenverstand einzusetzen 
und  ein  paar simple Regeln zu beachten:

1.  Gib niemals deine Daten  auf  unbekannten Seiten an, *bevor* du dich nicht informiert hast. 

2. kostenloses bedarf keiner Registrierung.  Wenn es verlangt wird, es gibt genug Alternativen. 

3. Werbung ist immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

4. Reagiere *niemals* auf Spam = unverlangte MAils


----------



## Katzenfloh (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

a-squared Anti-Dialer Freeware! Nachfolger von YAW (Yet Another Warner) - kostenloser Dialer Scanner so was? bin etwas übervorsichtig was neue Sachen runterladen betrifft - ich weiß so sollte es auch sein


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Das ist Uraltsoftware . Dialer gibt es de facto nicht mehr. 

Entweder WOT 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/tech...r-vorbeugung-von-onlinebetrug.html#post290962
WOT für Firefox - Download - CHIP Online


oder 
http://www.computerbild.de/download/COMPUTER-BILD-Abzock-Schutz-4568820.html


Beide können nicht zu  100% schützen


----------



## blowfish (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Ein sogenanntes Sicherheitsprogramm verleitet dann doch zum unbedarften handeln, nur weil keine Warnung kam.
Das wichtigste auf das man sich verlassen sollte ist der eigene Kopf. Und immer daran denken, was zu gut klingt, kann nicht so gut sein. Es hat halt keiner was zu verschenken und alles seinen Preis.


----------



## Eniac (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*



blowfish schrieb:


> Das wichtigste auf das man sich verlassen sollte ist der eigene Kopf.



Eben, das beste Programm ist immer noch Brain 1.0, wichtige Sicherheitsupdates bekommt man hier völlig kostenlos durch regelmäßiges Lesen des Forums.

Weitere Abzockadzventskalender, die auf der-adventskalender.com weiterleiten:

- *Adventskalender-oeffnen.com*
- *Adventskalender2009.com*

Und auch für das nächste Jahr ist bereits vorgesorgt und unsere seriösen Geschäftsleute[tm] haben sich schon mal in weiser Voraussicht die domain *Adventskalender2010.com* gebunkert.


Eniac


----------



## Katzenfloh (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Man weiß ja das es genug kriminelle Energien gibt, aber wenn man bisher noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht hat und auch im Bekanntenkreis keiner, dann wird man erst aus dem Schaden klug. Zeitdruck,Hektik und Stress tun ihr übriges, und wenn man sich dan noch mit den Manipulationsmöglichkeiten des Menschen auskennt ist noch viel mehr möglich. Man kann auch nicht alles lesen und selbst mein Mann behauptet -ihm könne das nie passieren. Habe mir ein Programm beschaft, aber wie ihr selbst sagt:"Hirn einschalten". Danke Euch allen nochmals.


----------



## Nanni (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Ich bin jetzt 50 Jahre und seit etwa 7 Jahren am Computer/im Internet. Aber eines habe ich sehr schnell gelernt: Klar, sich registrieren ist immer kostenlos. *Aber warum soll man auf einer (angeblich) kostenlosen Seite seine Daten hinterlassen? Wofür?*:roll: Das ergibt doch überhaupt keinen Sinn. Und warum tun es so viele Menschen dennoch. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Es gibt doch genug Alternativen. Schade, dass man Brain 1.0 nicht kostenlos verteilen kann, zumindest bei denen, die dieses "Programm" noch nicht haben.

LG Nanni


----------



## webwatcher (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*



Nanni schrieb:


> *Aber warum soll man auf einer (angeblich) kostenlosen Seite seine Daten hinterlassen? Wofür?*:roll: Das ergibt doch überhaupt keinen Sinn. Und warum tun es so viele Menschen dennoch.


Die Sorglosigkeit vieler Verbraucher bei der Weitergabe ihrer persönlichen Daten ist in der Tat erschreckend.
 So kann man immer wieder erleben, wie "Gewinnkarten" an Bahnhöfen mit den persönlichen Daten 
ausgefüllt und an völlig unbekannte Firmen ausgehändigt werden.


----------



## Katzenfloh (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Nur gut das ich diese Seiten gefunden habe, da ich gestern meinen Sohn auf die Abzock AGB´s die auf den nachfolgenden Seiten von ht*p://kino.to/ hinweisen konnte. Zum Abspielen brauchte er noch diesen Adobe Flasch Player10. Irgend ein Freund hatte ihm gesagt das diese Seite für die neusten Kinofilme gut ist.:-? Ich habe ihn darauf hingewiesen das die Seite mehr als fragwürdig ist und das gute Sachen wenn man sie neu haben will eben auch Geld kosten. Auch wenn man nach kostenlosen sucht, heißt es nicht unbedingt das man es auch bekommt. Da ich nun dieses Warnprogramm drauf habe kommt gleich das rote Licht. Auch wenn er noch nicht 18 ist, muß ich nicht noch mehr Ärger mit solchen Leuten haben.


----------



## bernhard (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Bitte gefährdende Links hier nicht einstellen. Die Seiten sind sattsam bekannt.


----------



## Rebreak (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Lustiger Verein. Nachdem einige Mails gewechselt sind, verlieren diese Betreiber wohl offensichtlich doch schon die Nerven!  Wobei ich die Jungs und Mädels eigentlich lediglich gepiesakt habe. Aber so sind sie halt, wenn alle Felle davonschwimmen:   





> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr xxxxx,  Dich kriegen wir auch noch!  Mit freundlichen Grüssen New Online Media Ltd.


 Mail vom 26.12, 11:25 Uhr   Unfreundlich, mich einfach so zu Duzen ... Na ja, dachte ich und bedankte mich sehr artig, weil ich mal ne Antwort erhielt ohne den berühmten Textbaustein. Daraufhin ermunterte ich meine Freunde, sich das ganze Szenario zu ersparen mit Inkasso und Anwalt, und mich gleich zu verklagen, und was folgte? Achtung:   





> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr xxxxx,  wir machen unsere Forderungen gerichtlich geltend, aber das werden Sie noch früh genug erfahren.  Genug zu dem Thema, bis bald.  Mit freundlichen Grüssen New Online Media Ltd.


  Mail vom 26.12, 19:05 Uhr  Jetzt zittere ich natürlich vor den Herrschaften. Obwohl die sich alles tatsächlich, wie ich denen schon schreib, sich 





> hinterrücks


 einschieben können. Aber tatsächlich ist Kreativität zu erkennen, denn diese Antwort war die zweite hintereinander, die nicht durch die bekannten Textbausteine abgedeckt wurden. Reicht es schon nicht mehr für das Sylvesterfeuerwerk bei denen?


----------



## Katzenfloh (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Habe heute die Rechnung per Mail bekommen. Ein Absatz lautet
Weitere Informationen zu dieser Rechnung:
Sie haben sich am 7.12.2009 beim Adventskalender Der-Adventskalender.com angemeldet und erhalten dafür laut den von Ihnen akzeptierten AGB Zugang zu den Inhalten. Sie haben das Anmeldeformular ausgefüllt und die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptiert. Sie haben daher mehr die Möglichkeit, den Vertrag zu widerrufen, da Sie bereits den geschlossenen Mitgliederbereich genutzt haben (§ 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB).
Nun Frage ich soll ich jetzt einmalig so ein Musterbriefchen schicken, oder nicht zucken, da ich ja am Anfang als ich den Schwachsinn bemerkte schon am nächsten Tag wiederrufen hatte?
Außerdem steht da das ich das Ding nutze, obwohl ich mich da nie eingelockt habe.


----------



## Katzenfloh (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Wie ich auch gesehen habe suchen auf "tutsi.d.." auch sehr viele nach Hilfe. Habe sie auf diese Seiten verwiesen, hoffe ich darf das und mache euch jetzt nicht noch mehr Umstände. Jedenfalls wißt ihr dann wem ihr es zu verdanken habt wenn nochmehr Hilfeschreie kommen, aber man sollte wirklich aufklären, damit die keinen einzigen "Pfennig" bekommen.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*



Katzenfloh schrieb:


> Nun Frage ich soll ich jetzt einmalig so ein Musterbriefchen schicken, oder nicht zucken, da ich ja am Anfang als ich den Schwachsinn bemerkte schon am nächsten Tag wiederrufen hatte?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Katzenfloh (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Danke- also werde ich die Zeit mit sinnvolleren ausfüllen und auf weitere Brieffreunde verzichten.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosseitenbetreibern sind so sinnvoll wie 
Ochsen die Relativitätstheorie erklären zu wollen.


----------



## dominic01 (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Habe gestern von einem dubiosen Inkassobüro,das die im Titel genannte Abzockfirma vertritt,um das Geld einzutreiben. Diese nennt sich [noparse]http://www.Collectus-Inkasso.com/[/noparse]. 

Ich solle 174,71€ bezahlen. Mach ich aber nicht, weil ich hier schon sehr viel gelernt habe.

Hatte letzte Jahr nach kostenlosen Adventskalender mit Gewinnen gesucht. Tja, war dann reingefallen, obwohl da nie was von Bezahlung aufgeführt wurde. 

Icch werde das ganz einfach aussitzen!


lg
Manu


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*



dominic01 schrieb:


> Habe gestern von einem dubiosen Inkassobüro,das die im Titel genannte Abzockfirma vertritt,um das Geld einzutreiben. Diese nennt sich [noparse]http://www.Collectus-Inkasso.com/[/noparse].
> 
> Ich solle 174,71€ bezahlen.


Das ist doch unglaublich! Hat der Ch.R. jetzt tatsächlich vom OLG Frankfurt eine Inkassozulassung erhalten und versucht, für seine alljährlichen Adventskalender-Projekte einzutreiben?


> Handelsregister:
> Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main
> HRB 87715
> 
> ...


Da bleibt einem die Spucke weg! :wall:


----------



## Katzenfloh (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Oh ja dieses Schreiben habe ich auch bekommen und wie ich auf 
mitbekommen habe noch viele andere. Aber die Ratschläge wie zum Beispiel zur Polizei rennen ect. sind mir dann doch viel Wind um nicht´s machen, so viel Aufmerksamkeit und Mühe haben diese Leute dann in meinen Augen nicht verdient. Schade das dieser nette Mensch(www.katzenjens.de/abzockinfos) sich zurückgezogen hat, aber ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich es und staune wie man das überhaupt so lange durchhalten kann.
Ich werde warten, keinen weiteren Gedanken daran verschwende und wenn dann doch mal was vom Gericht kommt wie beschrieben reagieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*



Katzenfloh schrieb:


> Aber die Ratschläge wie zum Beispiel zur Polizei rennen ect. sind mir dann doch viel Wind um nicht´s machen, so viel Aufmerksamkeit und Mühe haben diese Leute dann in meinen Augen nicht verdient.


Hat auch nicht den geringsten Sinn, denn die Verfahren werden regelmäßig eingestellt, da die meisten Staatsanwaltschaften und Gerichte bei diesen - sich in rechtlichen Grauzonen bewegenden - Abzocken keine strafbare Handlung (im Sinne des Strafrechts) sehen.
Zivilrechtlich sieht es natürlich anders aus - da haben die Nutzlostypen keine Chance, ihre Forderungen gerichtlich geltend zu machen. Deshalb werden ja diese extremen Einschüchterungs-Drohkulissen aufgebaut und die User über Monate, ja Jahre hinweg mit Inkassostalking belästigt. 


Katzenfloh schrieb:


> Schade das dieser nette Mensch(www.katzenjens.de/abzockinfos) sich zurückgezogen hat, aber ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich es und staune wie man das überhaupt so lange durchhalten kann.


Das fragen sich tagtäglich viele Verbraucherschützer angesichts der Tatenlosigkeit von Politik und Ignoranz der Justiz. Es macht wirklich keinen Spaß mehr! :wall:


Katzenfloh schrieb:


> Ich werde warten, keinen weiteren Gedanken daran verschwende und wenn dann doch mal was vom Gericht kommt wie beschrieben reagieren.


Da kannst du wohl warten bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag....

Wenn nur alle Betroffenen deine Einstellung hätten und nicht bei jedem Mahnschreiben aus Angst vor den Nutzlostypen in die Hosen machen würden! :unzufrieden:


----------



## Feuerlocke (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Neue Abzockfalle der-adventskalender.com - Augsblog - Augsburger Allgemeine Community


 hallo 
ich habe heute eine solche rechnung zwecks adventskalender.com von 174,71 bekommen wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten ?? 
kann mir jemand nen tip geben 

vielen dank


----------



## dominic01 (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Du brauchst gar nix machen. Du musst die ganze Sache aussitzen. Ich hab heute die Mahnung von dem dubiosem Inkassobüro, zusätzlich zu der Email dieser Tage, bekommen. Die ist gleich im Papierkorb gewandert.

LG
Manu


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Weihnachtszeit - Adventskalenderzeit!

Jetzt kommt er bald wieder!  
_"Ihr Kalenderlein kommet....."_ :scherzkeks:


----------



## dominic01 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Das hab ich schon hinter mir. Da fall ich nimmer drauf rein


----------



## sascha (10 November 2010)

*AW: Neue/alte  Abofalle: der-adventskalender.com*

Das ist auch gut so, wenn man aus so einem Vorfall lernt. Je weniger Menschen auf Abofallen hereinfallen, umso besser ist es.


----------

